# Car Hire - a new wheeze



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi all,
Picked up a car from Alicante on a recent trip and was asked if I would like to pay Euro 24 for a "Easy Return Service " meaning I return the car full , leave the receipt from the filling station and I will get that amount refunded.

So I said OK - paid the E 80 they charge for the tank at the start of the hire plus the E 24 - total E 104 and off I went.

At the end of the hire got to the services with about 20 km worth in the tank - filled the tank - Euro 70 , handed the car back with the receipt and duly got my Euro 70 back a week later.

With hindsight I could have not bothered and just paid the E 80 for the full tank and left it back empty and saved the Euro 24 " Easy return service " .

On the plus side : I booked the car a couple of months earlier for Euro 287 for two weeks and two days. On a whim I went back to the site I used earlier a couple of days before my trip - put in the same dates / car and got it for Euro 92 !! Cancelled the first booking and went with the second - still in pocket.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

The cheap car hire companies can be really good if you keep your wits about you. And you can normally do a full to full now as well with certain sites like rentalcars.com


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm a bit confused. Couldn't you just do full-full and therefore pay only for the 70 Euros of fuel you actually used? Are you saying this is a new wheeze that benefits the hirer or the rental company?




calpeflyer said:


> Hi all,
> Picked up a car from Alicante on a recent trip and was asked if I would like to pay Euro 24 for a "Easy Return Service " meaning I return the car full , leave the receipt from the filling station and I will get that amount refunded.
> 
> So I said OK - paid the E 80 they charge for the tank at the start of the hire plus the E 24 - total E 104 and off I went.
> ...


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

It was a Full - Full arrangement but you have to pay Euro 24 for the privilege !!
This was from Record Cars in Alicante airport.

I used DYS to book the car - the original booking for 287 euro and changed it for the 92 euro one.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Ah yes, i have had to pay for full-full before now, with Solmar. Overall, though, their service was good and competitive. You have to be so careful with these companies.


----------

